# eine Klasse aus einer DLL in VB benutzen



## Reticent (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe eine in c# geschriebene DLL. So mache ich in VB wenn ich sie und ihre Sachen benutzen möchte:


```
Dim fc As firstClass.MainClass
Set fc = New firstClass.MainClass
```

ich mache in VB nichts besonderes, nur *New*.
leider wenn ich mein VB Programm starte kommt Fehlermeldung :
*File or assembly name firstClass, or one of its dependencies, was not found.* 

woram kann es liegen?

Danke.


----------



## mage (16. Dezember 2005)

Deine c# Dll muss als COM Komponente erstellt und auf deinem System registriert werden. Damit die alten Zugriffsmethoden funktionieren.


----------



## Reticent (16. Dezember 2005)

ähm... registriert habe ich es mit *regasm firstClass.dll /tlb:firstClass.tlb * 
die tlb-Datei dann in VB angebunden. Ohne Problemme.

Welche alten Zugriffsmethoden meinst du?


----------



## mage (16. Dezember 2005)

Aha, OK. Ist die C# Dll von dir ? Sie muss speziell vorbeitreitet werden. Zum Bsp. die Klassen brauchen GUIDs und in den Projekteigenschaften als "Für Com-InterOp registrieren" der Haken aktiviert sein.


----------



## Reticent (16. Dezember 2005)

danke! das war das Problem. Ich habe die Option eingeschaltet und es läuft!!


super! danke!

be blessed!


----------

